# Closure of Fasciotomy Wounds Only



## allisonm6383 (May 13, 2009)

I have a procedure where physician performed CPT 27602 on a patient. Six days later, this same physician closed the faxctiotomy leg wounds with sutures (no grafting involved). I'm not sure what to bill for this? I'm thinking that it would be considered post-op and not billable, or possible only the unlsited code could be billed. Please help!


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 13, 2009)

I'm thinking that would be considered post op and not billable.


----------



## martnel (May 13, 2009)

I think it's billable with 13160.


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 14, 2009)

Actually yes, I agree with Martin. I forgot about that code and I used to use that all the time.


----------



## mbort (May 14, 2009)

I also agree with the use of 13160 for this scenario.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

